# Kitless oops



## Carl Fisher (Sep 22, 2013)

Was going about my happy little way on this kitless rollerball working on turning the finial down when a catch ruined my efforts.  Sheared off the front threads :frown:

Oh well, at least the front section and half turned finial are salvageable and I hadn't started the cap yet so we'll just chalk it up to an oops and move on.


----------



## thewishman (Sep 22, 2013)

I smell what you're cooking, that must have been a big disappointment. I like your grip section. How does that feel when writing, since the nib is at such a different angle with the rollerball insert, compared to a fountain pen nib?


----------



## Carl Fisher (Sep 22, 2013)

Not sure yet. This is the first time I've built a pen around these rollerball sections.  

If I manage a complete pen I'll let you know


----------



## lorbay (Sep 22, 2013)

Been there done that.
Lin


----------

